# FreeBSD on SunT1000, possible?



## arwin (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi,

I would like to install FreeBSD on Sun T1000. Does anyone have any experience?

Thanks, 
arwin


----------



## vermaden (Mar 3, 2009)

There is a port for Sun T100 (sun4v) but better run Solaris/OpenSolaris there.

... also last updates from the sun4v port:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-sun4v/2009-March/000087.html


----------

